# [solved] PulseAudio + Enemy Terriroty = Ein ewiger Kampf

## V10lator

Hi,

ich habe heute entlich den Schritt gewagt und PulseAudio installiert. Ausser von der hohen CPU last (diese werde ich noch tunen) bin ich begeistert. Nur ein grosses Problem habe ich noch: 32 bit Programme die nur OSS kennen. Wie dem Titel zu entnehmen spreche ich hier von EnemyTerritory.

Ein einfaches padsp et sagte mir das die libpulsedsp.so nicht geladen werden konnte, kein wunder, es ist ja eine 64 bit library. Also überlegte ich wie ich am dümmsten diese 32 bit library testweise hinzufügen kann und kam auf die Idee einfach von .deb Paketen zu klauen. Ich erstellte also einen neuen Ordner und füllte ihn mit den libs:

ls -l

insgesamt 492

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 29. Jun 03:27 libasyncns.so.0 -> libasyncns.so.0.3.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  18668 29. Jun 03:22 libasyncns.so.0.3.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     14 29. Jun 03:27 libcap.so.2 -> libcap.so.2.22

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15668 29. Jun 03:18 libcap.so.2.22

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 421716 29. Jun 03:05 libpulsecommon-2.0.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  42712 29. Jun 03:01 libpulsedsp.so

und startete das Spiel mit:

LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib32/v10pulse" LD_PRELOAD="libpulsedsp.so" et

Nun gibt es keinen LD_PRELOAD Fehler mehr, doch Enemy Territory will immernoch nicht:

------- sound initialization -------

Sorry but your soundcard can't do this

------------------------------------

//EDIT: http://nullkey.kapsi.fi/et-sdl-sound/ hat ein feines Script, damit wird der Sound via SDL gehandled (im Script kann man dann die SDL Ausgabe auf PulseAudio ändern).  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Könntest Du nicht verraten, wie es geklappt hat?

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Könntest Du nicht verraten, wie es geklappt hat?

 

steht doch im "//EDIT:" Teil oder verstehe ich dich falsch

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> //EDIT: http://nullkey.kapsi.fi/et-sdl-sound/ hat ein feines Script, damit wird der Sound via SDL gehandled (im Script kann man dann die SDL Ausgabe auf PulseAudio ändern). 

 

----------

## V10lator

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Könntest Du nicht verraten, wie es geklappt hat?

 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> steht doch im "//EDIT:" Teil oder verstehe ich dich falsch

 

Ganz recht, da stehts.

Noch mal ausführlich:

Schript runterladen, mit einem beliebigen Texteditor öffnen,

```
# SDL audio driver

SDL_AUDIODRIVER="alsa"
```

zu

```
# SDL audio driver

SDL_AUDIODRIVER="pulse"
```

ändern (oder ganz löschen, sollte man diese Variable bereits global gesetzt haben), speichern, ausführen und freuen.  :Smile: 

----------

